# Confused on Pitt bull breeds



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a 3 year old American Pitt Bull Terrier that is registered through the UKC. I've been seeing all these posts about specifics on breeds like amstaff & pittstaff, and I don't see ANYTHING like that listed on here. 
Pink Floyd is my first Pitt. I love him, & want only the best for him, but I'm quite a bit confused on all this stuff lol. 
We play (quite a lot) fetch mostly. He won't really pull. (Unless I'm attached to the end of his leash, & he sees a cat) lol. Honestly he doesn't look like an APBT. He looks staffordshire. He's 84 lbs with a really big head, & large chest mass. (Bigger than other APBT I've seen him next to.) I just don't get it.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

apbt is a nickname for a specific of dog. "pit" bull terrier, ie.. dogs bred to fight to see who truly top dog. 
Pitbull is a generic term for a type of dog, 

You are more than welcome to share the pedigree you have here and some can tell you more specifically what you have. 
What you have in a dog does not need to reflect to you the papers you have,, more so the care you put in the dog. 
Know that you have a powerful animal, that will love you. Care and control him.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like you might have an AmBully type that is registered as an APBT. The lineage on your dogs papers, meaning the dogs behind your dog, will tell you the true breed and as I am sure youve noticed, the breed listing on the pedigree doesnt really mean thats what you have.. 

Post a pedigree and I am sure people will be able to help


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

85lbs+ is big for an American Staffordshire Terrier as well. He could be overweight though. A mix of the 2 breeds AST x APBT would be a pitterstaff. Like Pookie said it depends on the bloodlines, but you may have an American Bully, which is a third breed, which is not a pit bull but society and the media incorrectly lump many breeds together and call them the same. Share the bloodlines of your dog if you don't have the ped handy. And share some pictures of your boy!

and welcome!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

From the picture you posted on another thread I would guess that you have an American Bully with UKC APBT papers. Though he could be scatterbred with a mix of bully and UKC APBTs (those do tend to look more like AmStaff in appearance). 

Like others have suggested, if you can share info on the pedigree, or the very least the dam (mother) and sire (father) someone may be able to find more info on your dog's lineage.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

HeavyJeep said:


> apbt is a nickname for a specific of dog. "pit" bull terrier, ie.. dogs bred to fight to see who truly top dog.
> Pitbull is a generic term for a type of dog,
> 
> Know that you have a powerful animal, that will love you. Care and control him.


Best Post Evar! :goodpost:


----------



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay here are the pics of his UKC papers


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

If he's PR then the 7gen is available and you should get a better idea of what you got from that.


----------



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

I've raised **** dogs, chows, labs (duck dogs) and beagles all my life. I've NEVER met a dog as hard headed, but I dominated him early. He was 1yr when I got him (someone tried to break into my home) and I knew that most ppl are scared of Pitts. Thankfully I have a friend that told me stuff like dont be aggressive, but be dominant, he acts dominant flip him on his back & bite hold him there until he willingly stays. I use a spray bottle with 1/2 lemon juice & half water as a behavior modification tool. It works lol. All I have to do now is say "I'm going to get the bottle" and that's all it takes. He gets rewards, (teddy Graham's are his favorite) lol he will do ANYTHING for a teddy graham lol. Listens well with no leash, but I always keep one on him anyway. I understand the POWER these dogs have, & that even though he's my cuddle bug he CAN curt someone if he so chooses.


----------



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

Doesn't qualify for 7th gen. The dam was the only PR. Sire isn't. Looks like he should've been though if you look at prince kimbo Taylor's sire & summa breez's dam.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Stop. Just stop.

I am going to tell you now, you are not dominating your dog. You are acting a fool by flipping him on his back and holding him. And its a very good way to get bitten. Alpha Rolling is a very dangerous and debunked way to teach a dog to mind you. All you need is your voice, patience (Sometimes a news paper) and treats. I've raised Pit mutts all my life and I have never had to alpha roll ANY of them. Just stern training.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I wasn't able to find the sire and damn of your dog on BP but I did find all four of your dogs grandparents:

Sire's side: 
Grand Sire: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
Grand Dam: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Dam's Side:
Grand Sire: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
Grand Dam: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

It does appear that you sir are the owner of an American Bully.


----------



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey I'm all up for listening to advice. That's fine & dandy, but I have acknowledged that I'm a first time APBT owner, and saying " no this is not the right way to do this" is fine. Saying someone is a fool is is uncalled for. I am quite a bit ignorant on this subject. But I wasn't planning on writing mine & Floyd's life story on here but hey.....
I realized right out of the gate that it was an awful idea to do it that way. So I decided to pick & choose who I listened to & WHAT I tried from that point on. I honestly ALMOST got rid of Floyd & decided to not throw in the towel. 
He wasn't HORRIBLE to begin with, but at first I had this fear, & that look on his face, & the fact that he shined his teeth when I petted him, and he PURRS yes purrs lol I thought it was growling. 
So I did what my friend said with the spray bottle. (He was chewing on EVERYTHING) my door knobs were now non existent. He had toys, but no interest. I put bitter apple on the knobs, blinds, EVERYTHING he liked to chew on. Then one day ( the kids & I went to the river, & we took Floyd) I then learned how much he absolutely loved water which was strange because he hates baths so much. After that everything changed & now we make trips to the river twice a week. (It's a mile away) and everything is good. He's happy, & healthy & that's all I care about.


----------



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

Carriana said:


> I wasn't able to find the sire and damn of your dog on BP but I did find all four of your dogs grandparents:
> 
> Sire's side:
> Grand Sire: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
> ...


Thank you so very much. Lol I guess I should've put a picture of ME with Floyd instead of my bf lol. My name is Lacey.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of ppl alpha roll dogs.... calling someone a fool for doing so is like someone telling you youre a fool for your newspaper (I assume u use it as a weapon on your dog..)...

Theres no 1 way to train a dog. Some use treats, one correction and affection, some use a newspaper.... no 1 way works for every dogs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pink_floyds_momma said:


> Thank you so very much. Lol I guess I should've put a picture of ME with Floyd instead of my bf lol. My name is Lacey.


Haha, well then you, miss Lacey, have yourself an American Bully. Many are still registered with the UKC as APBT (which you can change now since they started accepting the American Bully as a new breed in July of 2013). You can likely also send for ABKC (American Bully Kennel Club) papers with the existing UKC paperwork if you choose to as well.

I know it's confusing, but your dog is most definitely not an APBT.

ETA: looking more at the dam's side I think perhaps there's more AST than bully. The sire is definitely bully but I see a lot of AST on the dam's side.


----------



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

It IS difficult. Oh my goodness! So very many breeds & looks. It's just strange lol. I love Floyd he's awesome, effective, and even senses my seizures before I feel anything. I couldn't have asked for a better dog.  thank you.


----------



## pink_floyds_momma (Feb 25, 2014)

ETA: looking more at the dam's side I think perhaps there's more AST than bully. The sire is definitely bully but I see a lot of AST on the dam's side.[/QUOTE]

AST? American staffordshire terrier? That's what everybody has said he looks like.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pink_floyds_momma said:


> AST? American staffordshire terrier? That's what everybody has said he looks like.


Yes, sorry. AST = American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

APBTN00b said:


> Stop. Just stop.
> 
> I am going to tell you now, you are not dominating your dog. You are acting a fool by flipping him on his back and holding him. And its a very good way to get bitten. Alpha Rolling is a very dangerous and debunked way to teach a dog to mind you. All you need is your voice, patience (Sometimes a news paper) and treats. I've raised Pit mutts all my life and I have never had to alpha roll ANY of them. Just stern training.


You've obviously never handled a bulldog  newspaper my behind! Lol
You can try your voice and patience, and even your Sunday coupons, but your patience is gonna run out... thats like saying you're gonna go dominate and control a battle tested Marine with a few loud words and a magazine... Ain't happenen!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> You've obviously never handled a bulldog  newspaper my behind! Lol
> You can try your voice and patience, and even your Sunday coupons, but your patience is gonna run out... thats like saying you're gonna go dominate and control a battle tested Marine with a few loud words and a magazine... Ain't happenen!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL! I never said I beat the dog with the paper. There are other ways. 

If the dog test my patience and wont listen I walk of. I don't even yell at the dog. There is no point. Yes, I've handled bulldogs. Heck my white mutt is an american bulldog mix and I've had her since she was 4 weeks old. And before her I had some sort of Stafford mutt.

Also, I never called her a fool per say. I said her actions where foolish. There is a difference.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

APBTN00b said:


> LOL! I never said I beat the dog with the paper. There are other ways.
> 
> If the dog test my patience and wont listen I walk of. I don't even yell at the dog. There is no point. Yes, I've handled bulldogs. Heck my white mutt is an american bulldog mix and I've had her since she was 4 weeks old. And before her I had some sort of Stafford mutt.
> 
> Also, I never called her a fool per say. I said her actions where foolish. There is a difference.


If your dog tests your patience and doesn't listen to commands and you just walk away you have zero control.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i can use my voice, and all of them know what time it is,

i aint sayin that they will listen to me, but when i snatch a knot in their ass,

next time they know when i'm talkin i mean business.........

and sometimes, a look will work just as good,

but they all know ,

i'm the ALPHA MALE OF THE YARD................


----------

